# Spitfire Audio HZ01 - rhythmic set freebie



## RiffWraith (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi all. I just finished making a rhythmic set based off of SF's HZ01 Perc lib. I did this for myself, and then I figured... why not share? These are useful (to me, anyway) as drop-ins in a project, in combination with other elements - or even sometimes as a starting point. You can d/l it from here:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/HZ01_rhythms.zip

What you get:

MIDI (.mid) files

What you do not get:

Instrument (.nki) files
Audio content

Instructions:

1. d/l the .zip, and extract the folder into the dir. of your choice.

2. How to know which instruments to load:

The naming scheme follows this pattern:

Library Person Instrument Instrument-Set Mic-mix

So if you see:

SFHZ01AE_HZ_TaikoHits_TaikoEns_C-3_R0.mid

- you would load the Hans Zimmer mix of the Taiko Hits, use the third instrument set, set the C mic to -3, and the R mic to 0, leaving the S mic off.

If you see:

SFHZ01AE_AM_LowHits_BDGallery_C0_R0_S-3.mid

- you would load the Alan Meyerson mix of the Low Hits, use the first instrument set, set the C mic to 0, the R mic to 0, and the S mic to -3.

Now obviously, you can change the mic levels any way you want them; the mixes in the filename is nothing more than how I was hearing where I felt they should be.

A few notes:

The MIDI files contain volume info - it is simply one bit of CC7 data at the very beginning of each file. Assuming you have not changed the Volume Range in the Instrument Options, this data should move your Kontakt volume sliders into the correct position ("correct" as I was hearing it). If you have changed this Kontakt setting, there can be no guarantee that the volume sliders will be in the correct position, nor that they will maintain the original relationship(s) that I have created with one another. As with the mic levels, you can of course change these as well, as you see fit.

Some rhythms have Timpani. All Timp hits are D. I assume you will not be writing everything in D; you will have to go to the MIDI data, and manually adjust the pitch of these hits accordingly.

All MIDI files were created at 120 bpm. Just something to bear in mind. Some (or many) of the rhythms may not sound so good too far away from that tempo. Remember you can always half or double time the MIDI data in your seq.

These are not organized in any way; although many consecutive files are similar, all in all they are in no particular order. In fact, it may at times seem that the order makes no sense. Deal with it.  You also may find that some loops are virtually the same - with the difference being little more than the instrument(s) used.

You must already own HZ01 to be able to use these MIDI files. Of course you can drop any MIDI file into any sequencer, but these files were specifically designed with the HZ01 patches loaded. Therefore, the MIDI data corresponds directly to the HZ01 instrument mapping; if you try and use these files with another lib, chances are those instruments are mapped differently, rendering the MIDI data in these files useless.

Some of these are your common, run-of-the-mill "heard it before" rhythms. Don't be so quick to shy away from these. They are common, "heard it before" _for a reason_. You may not want to use these as the main or only rhythmic element, but may find them useful in the background, or if they are used in conjunction with other grooves and rhythmic elements. They can also serve as a good starting point, where you can build on the MIDI files, and create your own rhythmic elements. Don't be afraid to be creative!

Here is a short medley of some stuff made directly from these MIDI files:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/HZ01Demo.mp3

I am curious for everyone's thoughts here. Let me know what you guys think of these, and how well they work for you (or not) in a real-world setting.

Cheers.


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 1, 2013)

Fantastic stuff RiffWraith. Will try this out later and thank you for making these mid files. Will surely come in handy and useful for many projects. 

Thanks again and God Bless. 

Cheers


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 1, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## MrVoice (Dec 2, 2013)

Fantastic generous to share stuff like this Jeff :D 

Now I dont own this library but have searched for midifiles for NI's Damage.
Do you or someone know if there is any company or website that have this?

Sorry for OT but had to ask :oops: 

Reg
Nick


----------



## Polarity (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks a thousand RiffWraith! :D


----------



## fbuerger (Dec 2, 2013)

Fantastic idea RiffWraith,

i have checked this out, but for me it does not working very well, because:

I have seen the MIDI file names: SFHZ01-AE_001.mid SFHZ01-AE_002.mis and so on… asking myself "What is behind this?" 3/4 or 4/4 or what else beat, AND what instruments used?

Anyway..dragged it into logic, and…ah that is behind it, ok…nice, next MIDI file with the ending _002.mid dragged in….
oh, now i have to load in Channel 01 not the TaikoEns, but the ExoticHits_PaperDjuns. hmmmm

Would it be greater to build two Multi-Instruments filled with the _Individual patches_ , so you don't have to change any of the MIDI stems.

Yes i hear them screaming "omg my RAM", but for the workflow? After you have found the file of your choice, you can easy delete the instruments that you don't need in Kontakt.

I like the idea, and great that you made this public, this is awesome.

Best regards 
Frank


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi



fbuerger @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> i have checked this out, but for me it does not working very well, because:
> 
> I have seen the MIDI file names: SFHZ01-AE_001.mid SFHZ01-AE_002.mis and so on… asking myself "What is behind this?" 3/4 or 4/4 or what else beat,



All of the rhythms are in 4/4, of course.



fbuerger @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> AND what instruments used?



Everything is in my post and the doc. I guess you figured it out from your post?



fbuerger @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Would it be greater to build two Multi-Instruments filled with the _Individual patches_ , so you don't have to change any of the MIDI stems.



Not sure I understand. I don't know what "MIDI stems" are. If the MIDI files triggered the individ patches, you would still have to load each of them. If the RAM usage is high, unload the unused sets.

Cheers.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Dec 2, 2013)

Great idea. Many thanks.

o-[][]-o


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 2, 2013)

MrVoice @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Fantastic generous to share stuff like this Jeff :D
> 
> Now I dont own this library but have searched for midifiles for NI's Damage.
> Do you or someone know if there is any company or website that have this?
> ...


Hey Nick,

My good friend Red Ochsenbein has done this. They're not free, but they're very inexpensive and very useable.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 2, 2013)

Very generous of you! Thanks Riff!


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## jleckie (Dec 2, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> My good friend Red Ochsenbein has done this. They're not free, but they're very inexpensive and very useable.



Hey thanks for that. Just got 'em.


----------



## ETMuz (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Riff


----------



## SeanM1960 (Dec 6, 2013)

These are great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff..

Dude thats awesome of you to share your hard work with everyone here.. honestly.. 

these were really helpful to someone like me.. i really suck at writing percussion parts like for real and this really helps alot to get me going.. 

i will use some of these over the weekend and report back here with a track.

thanks again


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi I understand the naming conventions you have explained but all my midi files have the following names:

SFHZ01-AE_001
…
…

SFHZ01-AE_101

Any ideas please


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 6, 2013)

Click Sky Fade @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Hi I understand the naming conventions you have explained but all my midi files have the following names:
> 
> SFHZ01-AE_001
> …
> ...



Well ill answer on behalf of jeff as i have asked him this question b4 and I'm still hassling him with more but here is the answer to your question.

They are embedded in the MIDI files - you will see the name and positioning once you load the .mid files into your sequencer. Being that there are multiple names and positions used, it would be literally impossible to put all of that info in the filename, and make it understandable. You should see what I mean, and be ok once you load the .mid files into your sequencer. 

Jeff


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for putting these up Jeff. I'll have to give these a try.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 6, 2013)

I spent a few hours today and got all 101 patterns organized in Kontakt and Cubase....whew!!! Now I plan to bounce them to audio and cut them into 101 separate mp3's so as to have quick previews when needed. These will definitely come in handy. Thanks again RW!


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 6, 2013)

You are most welcome guys 




Click Sky Fade @ Sat Dec 07 said:


> Hi I understand the naming conventions you have explained but all my midi files have the following names:
> 
> SFHZ01-AE_001
> …
> ...



Did Ash's response get you sorted?


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 6, 2013)

quantum7 @ Sat Dec 07 said:


> Now I plan to bounce them to audio and cut them into 101 separate mp3's so as to have quick previews when needed.



I was thinking of doing this, and including ex. mp3's, but didn't feel it was right to do that, without asking SF first. And the fear was, that if I sent a req to SF via their site, that I might get Christian. :| 

Enjoy! :D


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Dec 7, 2013)

Ash Ebrahim @ Sat Dec 07 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I understand the naming conventions you have explained but all my midi files have the following names:
> ...



Thanks for info Jeff I will try this later

@RiffWraith: Yeah that makes a lot of sense actually, maybe I should have tried loading em first 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Polarity (Dec 8, 2013)

+1
thankyou, I was wondering the same thing.
I didn't used HZ01 yet in the sequencer, I was going to do today afternoon.

Perhaps with "little" patience ( 0oD ) I could resave the single intruments parts as single midi files with time/use.
If I'll do, I'll share them with you here.


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just wondering. Are we allowed to share Multis .nkm files we made or this is not encourage? Read in HZ main thread page 13-14 that we are not allowed to share due to watermark. 

I did share Impact Soundworks Juggernaut braaams.nkm patch and the developer Andrew did encourage to keep making Multis hence he also shared users Multis on KVR Impact Soundworks subforum. 

Please do advise.

Cheers


----------



## tmm (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting these! I was just putting together a 'kit' of Evolution World Perc, and I think I'm going to try pushing some of these through that kit to see the results.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 16, 2014)

davidgary73 @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> Just wondering. Are we allowed to share Multis .nkm files we made or this is not encourage?



It's probably ok to share .nki files that you have created from scratch; ie - files that have no sample content and no scripting, and are nothing more than the container. I don't know what good that does anyone, but if you really want to do that, you should check with Paul or Christian before doing anything.

In terms of .nkm files (multis) which are made up of .nki files which shipped with the lib, I am almost positive that this would not be allowed. Again, checking with Paul or Christian is your best bet.

Cheers.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 16, 2014)

tmm @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> Thanks for posting these!



Welcome!


----------



## G.E. (Jan 16, 2014)

These should be very useful.Thanks so much for sharing !


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 16, 2014)

those drums sound so good


----------



## PhobiaMusic (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for these Riffwraith, they make a great learning resource too for MIDI percussive writing.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome guys!


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 27, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> In terms of .nkm files (multis) which are made up of .nki files which shipped with the lib, I am almost positive that this would not be allowed. Again, checking with Paul or Christian is your best bet.
> 
> Cheers.



Checked with Christian and he said we can't share the nkm files as it's watermarked but they will be setting up an area on their site where we can submit the multis and they can shared them watermarked as updates but not anytime soon. 

I'll post up some instruments combinations i found interesting on HZ Perc thread soon. 

Cheers


----------



## tokatila (Jan 6, 2015)

Just noticed and downloaded these. Thank you for being so generous.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks! It's fun to get an inside look at what someone else has done with this library.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 8, 2015)

You are welcome guys 

Don't forget - I also have an HZ03 set.

Cheers.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 29, 2017)

RiffWraith said:


> Hi all. I just finished making a rhythmic set based off of SF's HZ01 Perc lib. I did this for myself, and then I figured... why not share? These are useful (to me, anyway) as drop-ins in a project, in combination with other elements - or even sometimes as a starting point. You can d/l it from here:
> 
> http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/HZ01_rhythms.zip
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this Jeff. I have every patch of HZ01 in my template loaded and currently dropping each Midi file onto the correct tracks. I'm determined to learn how to program great sounding drums and this is a brilliant start for someone like me!


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 30, 2017)

I wouldn't have noticed this thread if this wasn't bumped.
Thanks for the freebie!

I was expecting a few mid files, but when I extracted it, there was 100+ mid files and was like "WOW".
And also nice of you to include a PDF document.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah, it took some time but they are all ready for me now. Can't say thanks enough!


----------



## DANIELE (Oct 7, 2017)

RiffWraith said:


> You are welcome guys
> 
> Don't forget - I also have an HZ03 set.
> 
> Cheers.



Thank you so much for this resources. I have only two questions:

1) Where can I find your mid files for other libraries?

2) Where can I listen to the demo mp3? It seems to be broken.

Thank you again.


----------



## Vastman (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks so much... just purchased HZ01&3 and am downloading now... What a great gift to help get me going!!!


----------



## uditprakash (Mar 10, 2019)

This is awesome, thanks!


----------



## morphling (May 10, 2019)

Are these no longer available?


----------



## chillbot (May 10, 2019)

I believe RiffWraith is no longer here. Might be able to find him at thesoundboard.net, not sure, or his website universalsampling.com.

I still have the midi files if he says it's cool to distribute them.


----------



## Celso Gomes (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi, I could not find the MIDI anymore.

Please, could someone repost it with permission from the author?

Thanks!
-Celso


----------



## Marc VAN DAMME (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi to all,

Please, could someone repost it with permission from the author? 

Thank you so much !


----------



## tav.one (Aug 14, 2020)

For Curiosity:
If the intention of the author was to share it with everyone for free, shouldn't it be ok to share it further?
Does it need to be asked in case he changed his mind about sharing or him having issues with mode of sharing?

PS: I downloaded the freebie in 2015


----------



## Marc VAN DAMME (Aug 14, 2020)

PS: I downloaded the freebie in 2015
[/QUOTE]
If you download id 2015, Can you give me a link to download please ?


----------



## deepdude (Mar 12, 2021)

Ah, I use to enjoy utilizing this pack. It truly is an inspiring starting point and a nice way to learn the library for anybody. Sometimes I would just have a nice setting of percussions to hit on and it helped workflow.

Lost this in an SSD crash and was looking to use this library again, but found this pack has unfortunately gone offline.

The unfortunates of a free offering on a forum over a release I guess? Hopefully shared again whenever possible.


----------

